
The Quantum Age Is Almost Upon Us and We Need to Start Taking It Seriously - rbanffy
https://www.inc.com/greg-satell/the-quantum-age-is-almost-upon-us-we-need-to-start.html
======
digitalronin
> Three hundred regular bits results in 600 possible states (2 x 300)

Wait. What?

